

What is Two Dot Ooh? - c1sc0

What's the hacker perspective on 'Web 2.0'? Is it just a crossroads of technologies that have matured? Is it about the community aspects? How would you defined Web 2.0?
======
ivankirigin
Marketing. I wouldn't call it good marketing, because like AI in the 80s, if
you promise more than you deliver, people stop trusting you.

------
samb
i'm waiting for the first service pack to be released before i install it.

